# LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen



## Lahnfischer (29. Juni 2016)

Wieder mal ein Beispiel dafür, wie Funktionäre ohne Not uns Anglern durch unnötige Verbote das Angeln verleiden...#d

https://www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/setzkescherverbot_kanäle.php


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*

Das ist uns auch schon bekannt....

Ich kenn aber schon einen Verein, der da dran ist und sich das nicht so gefallen lassen will und aktiv gegen dieses Verbot vorgehen will..

Dazu demnächst auch wieder mehr bei uns.....

Hintergrund dürfte sein, dass die Entenpolizei immer wieder Anzeigen wg. Setzkescher gegen Angler geschaltet hat, es  aber dazu keine rechtliche Grundlage gab.

Dies hat nun wohl der Verband im Hintergrund mit denen ausgemauschelt, damit zukünftig die Entenpolizei die Angler auch "rechtssicher" anzeigen kann...

Warum und wieso, obs ausgesprochene Anglerfeindlichkeit oder schlicht nur das normal anglerfeindliche Abnicken gegenüber Behördenwünschen aus Bequemlichkeit ist, das kann ich nicht beurteilen und das muss man mal abwarten und eruieren...

Sobald dazu Sicheres kommt, wie immer bei uns zu lesen...


----------



## Lahnfischer (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*

Keine Ahnung, warum der Link nicht klappt#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*

Hab den Link passend gemacht....


----------



## Sharpo (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*

Wohl eher zum Schutz der Angler vor Anzeigen.  

Es gab ja bereits Anzeigen gegen Angler welche einen Setzkescher im Kanal verwendet haben. 
Weiss wer dies ausgegangen ist?

Duisburg?


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*

Der Setzkescher ist rechtlich nicht verboten in NRW......

Wie solls ausgehen?

Dann kanns nicht am Einsatz vom Setzkescher als solchem liegen. 
Sondern rechtlich höchstens am falschen Gebrauch.

Warum dann ein Verband (Angelfischer wohlgemerkt, nicht PETA oder NABU und Konsorten) den Anglern versucht ein solches Verbot reinzudrücken, damits ab da dann auch sicher rechtswidrig ist, das wissen wohl nur die Verbandler im LFV (nicht LAV!!) Westfalen und Lippe..


----------



## kati48268 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*

Und warum das nicht 3 Monate vorher auf der Jahreshauptversammlung thematisiert wurde,
sondern den Vereinen nun mit einem Rundschreiben auf den Tisch knallt,
mit dem netten Hinweis, 
sie mögen doch ihre Mitglieder über das 'Verbot ab sofort' informieren,
ist schlichtweg ein Schlag in die Fr**** der Leute, die sie wählen und bezahlen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*

Naja, über den DAFV haben sie da ja auch so die Wahrheit verbreitet, dass die zugestimmt haben, drin zu bleiben und diese Nullleistung auch noch zu bezahlen ;-)))

Wer in dem LV bleibt, ist selber schuld....

Und komischerweise sinds, wenns gerade gegen Angler geht, immer Landesverbände, die noch so treudoof zum DAFV stehen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4541870#post4541870

Ich hoffe, dass die Vereine, die sich da zu kämpfen entschlossen haben, gegen solche willkürliche Verbotspolitik eines "Angelfischer"verbandes (ja, wir reden hier nicht von PETA; NABU oder BUND!!) auch Erfolg haben werden...

Zumindest, dass man vollumfänglich informiert und aufgeklärt wird seitens dieses "Angelfischer"verbandes.....


----------



## Sharpo (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und warum das nicht 3 Monate vorher auf der Jahreshauptversammlung thematisiert wurde,
> sondern den Vereinen nun mit einem Rundschreiben auf den Tisch knallt,
> mit dem netten Hinweis,
> sie mögen doch ihre Mitglieder über das 'Verbot ab sofort' informieren,
> ist schlichtweg ein Schlag in die Fr**** der Leute, die sie wählen und bezahlen.




Das haben die zu dem Zeitpunkt selber nicht gewusst.  

Dieses Rundschreiben hat nach meinen Informationen nicht mal jeder Verein erhalten.


----------



## kati48268 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*

Das steht als einer der Punkte im allg. Rundschreiben 3/16.
Identischer Text wie auf der Homepage.

Kurz, dass das jetzt Fakt ist und feddich.
Das ist halt der Umgang mit seinen zahlenden Mitgliedern.


----------



## ronram (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*

Irgendwo hat das ganze einen logischen Knacks.
Weil die Wasserschutzpolizei der Ansicht ist, der Setzkescher würde gegen das TierSchG verstoßen und deshalb Anzeigen schreibt, verbietet der Fischereiberechtigte zukünftig den Setzkescher.
Und selbst weist der Fischereiberechtigte - der Verband - darauf hin, dass die Benutzung des Setzkeschers einen Verstoß gegen das das TierSchG darstellen kann.

Ich lese nirgendwo, dass die Benutzung eines Setzkeschers tatsächlich einen Verstoß gegen das TierSchG darstellt.
Nur, weil die Polizei das so interpretiert heißt das noch lange nicht, dass es auch so ist. Anzeigen können die ja wie sie lustig sind, sobald sie glauben eine Straftat aufgedeckt zu haben. Ob es tatsächlich eine ist, entscheidet ja nicht die Polizei.
Der LV schreibt ja selbst, dass es ein Verstoß gegen das TierSchG sein kann. 
"kann" ist aber nicht "ist". 

Ich kann auch mit der Angel gegen das TierSchG verstoßen, mit dem Kescher und mit meinen Schuhen, sowie mit jedem anderen beweglichen Gegenstand. 
Fische reißen, Fische treten, Fische ersticken lassen.
Das alles kann gegen das TierSchG verstoßen...
...wird dann ab 2017 auch die Anwesenheit des Anglers am Wasser verboten...er kann ja irgendwie und irgendwomit gegen das TierSchG verstoßen...

Wieso buckelt man denn vor der Wasserschutzpolizei, anstatt dagegen Stellung zu beziehen und die Anzeigen, die die WaPo schreibt, schön vor Gericht, falls sie es überhaupt bis dahin schaffen, zerpflücken lassen.
Vom Richter bestätigt zu bekommen, dass der sachgerechte Einsatz des Setzkeschers nicht rechtswidrig ist, würde doch der Anzeigenwut der WaPo ein Ende bereiten.

Stattdessen nimmt man es in die Fischereierlaubnisscheine- /verträge auf und schafft somit die perfekte, wasserdichte Verbotsgrundlage.


Muss man wohl nicht verstehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*



ronram schrieb:


> Wieso buckelt man denn vor der Wasserschutzpolizei, anstatt dagegen Stellung zu beziehen und die Anzeigen, die die WaPo schreibt, schön vor Gericht, falls sie es überhaupt bis dahin schaffen, zerpflücken lassen.


Weil das die alten Verbände sind, die zwar im Abnicken, aber nicht im Kämpfen für Angler und das Angeln geübt sind - der LFV-W-L ist da schon immer ganz vorne mit dabei gewesen...


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und komischerweise sinds, wenns gerade gegen Angler geht, immer Landesverbände, die noch so treudoof zum DAFV stehen:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4541870#post4541870



Ich hoffe, dass die kämpfenden Vereine was erreichen können für Angler und das Angeln - einer musses ja gegen anglerfeindliche Organisationen mal anfangen!!


----------



## Deep Down (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*

Hier mal die Historie zum Thema Setzkescherurteil->Freispruch!

https://www.google.de/webhp?sourcei...&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=schreckensbach setzkescher

Leider etwas durcheinander in der Sortierung!

Bezeichnend, dass erst unter Mithilfe des damaligen DAV die rechtliche Wende kam, während der VDSF nur in gebückter Haltung alles hinnahm!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*

Und woher kommt der LFV-W-L?
Eben - alte VDSF Betonkopp- und Abnickermentalität zum Schaden der Angler..


----------



## kati48268 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*



ronram schrieb:


> ... anstatt dagegen Stellung zu beziehen...


DAS ist die Aufgabe von Anglerfinanzierten Interessenvertretern!
Wenn man tatsächlich Bedenken hat, dass die Verwendung in Kanälen ein Verstoss gegen das TierSchG sein könnte
- und die Entenpolizei sieht dies teilweise wohl so -
muss man
a) für Rechtssicherheit sorgen
b) eine rechtssichere Lösung schaffen; dies zumindest versuchen.

Das Urteil aus Rinteln
http://www.agsb-nrw.de/urteil.pdf
ist doch eine Steilvorlage.
Evtl. müsste man einen Setzkescher für/dessen Anwendung in Schiffahrtskanälen modifizieren. 
Für so etwas gibt es Spezialisten in der Gerätebranche.

Lobbyismus ist kein Hexenwerk, sondern Handwerk!

Was im Moment passiert, ist das genaue Gegenteil:
durch eigene Verbote die Grundlagen für gesetzliche Verbote schaffen!

Man bedenke, 2017 soll die "ökologische Reform des Landesfischereigesetzes a la grüner Umweltminister Remmel" kommen.
Da sitzen dann genau diese Leute als unsere Interessenvertreter am Tisch!


----------



## Sharpo (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*

Für Rechtssicherheit wurde doch nun gesorgt.
Es ist nun verboten.

Es wurde der Weg des geringsten Widerstandes gewählt.

Wobei ich nicht verstehe weshalb man erst jetzt auf das Problem aufmerksam wird.


----------



## kati48268 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*

Da die Printmedien hier immer fleissig mitlesen und schauen, was grad so Thema ist und wird, nun auch auf Fratzebuch:
https://www.facebook.com/BlinkerMagazin

Und wie immer finden sich genügend Kurzsichtige, die Verbote toll finden ...so lang sie, bzw. 'ihre' Angelei, eben nicht persönlich betroffen sind.

Mir fällt da nur ein Spruch ebenfalls aus Facebook ein:
_Intelligente Heizung,
intelligente Kamera,
intelligente Roboter,
...
ich fänd intelligente Menschen total gut._


----------



## 50er-Jäger (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*

Wie in Hannover, im Kanal verboten die Dinger, an den anderen Gewässern des Vereins darf man sie nutzen....
 Denke das ist ok, denn im Kanal durch den Sog der Schiffe wackelt der hin und her, da nicht zu befestigen am Ende....
 Am See kann er vernünftig ausgelegt werden und am Fluss sowieso, immer eine Strömungsrichtung...


----------



## kati48268 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> im Kanal durch den Sog der Schiffe wackelt der hin und her, da nicht zu befestigen am Ende...


Es gibt bislang keinen Nachweis, dass das überhaupt Tierschutzgesetzwidrig wäre.
Und selbst wenn, dann wäre immer noch drin,
nach umsetzbaren Lösungen zu suchen.


kati48268 schrieb:


> ...Evtl. müsste man einen Setzkescher für/dessen Anwendung in Schiffahrtskanälen modifizieren.
> Für so etwas gibt es Spezialisten in der Gerätebranche.



Oder glaubt irgendjemand, dass wenn z.B. Browning von sich aus in 5 Jahren eine Lösung im Programm hätte, dann ein gesetzl. Verbot rückgängig gemacht würde?!

Die Nummer mit dem LFV-Verbot wird jedoch direkt ein gesetzl. Verbot nach sich ziehen, dazu muss man kein Prophet sein.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> *Es gibt bislang keinen Nachweis, dass das überhaupt Tierschutzgesetzwidrig wäre*.
> Und selbst wenn, dann wäre immer noch drin,
> nach umsetzbaren Lösungen zu suchen.
> 
> ...




 Muss es das?
 So ein teil muss ja wenn genutzt, voll ausgelegt und bestimmte Abmaße haben. So da diese Maße eben aufgrund von Sog usw. nicht bestehen bleiben, wird's in Kanälen verboten ganz einfach. Klar können die was entwickeln, kann ich dir auch, ein zig Meter langen Stahlkorb mit Hühnerdraht drum der dann mit Gummiüberzogene Maschen hat, damit die Fische sich nicht verletzen.....muss man so was haben?

Ich meine wenn so ein GMS an der Angelstelle vorbei kommt, bewegen sich sogar die ins Wasser versenkten Fahrräder am Grund, das wird den Fischen in einem dann zusammen gefalteten Setzkescher erst recht nicht gefallen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*

Wo es kein gesetzliches Verbot gibt, hat kein Drecksverband ein Verbot für Angler zu erlassen.

Und in NRW ist der Setzkescher eben nicht verboten im Fischereigesetz.

So einfach ist das in meinen Augen!


----------



## kati48268 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Muss es das?...


Verdammt JA!
Es geht um einen Straftatsbestand.
Und der MUSS nachgewiesen werden.
Nicht vermutet!


----------



## ronram (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wo es kein gesetzliches Verbot gibt, hat kein Drecksverband ein Verbot für Angler zu erlassen.
> 
> Und in NRW ist der Setzkescher eben nicht verboten im Fischereigesetz.
> 
> So einfach ist das in meinen Augen!


Ungünstig ist nur der Umstand, dass der Verband der seine Regeln auf seine Erlaubnisscheine druckt, der Fischereiberechtigte ist.

Dass man sich "Landes-"Verband nennt (und sich mit dem Landeswappen schmückt, bezogen auf andere Verbände) impliziert doch eine quasi hoheitliche Stellung, die sie gar nicht inne haben. 
Dennoch glauben es viele...
Wahrscheinlich, weil der Verband eben für viele Gewässer das Fischereirecht hat. Ohne...naja, ohne wären die hohen Herren unbekannter als die Bratwurstbude auf dem Obi-Parkplatz in Köln Marsdorf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*

Wer als Angler oder Verein weiter so einen anglerfeindlichen Angelfischerverband bezahlt, hats schlicht nicht besser verdient...

Ist wie bei den Honigmangelernährten im LSFV-SH oder Minuscheckern im LFV-B-W...

Denen sollte es eigentlich Verbote regnen....

Wenn dann nur nicht nicht nur organisierte Angelfischer betroffen wären, sondern auch ehrliche, einfache Angler....


----------



## Deep Down (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*



ronram schrieb:


> Ungünstig ist nur der Umstand, dass der Verband der seine Regeln auf seine Erlaubnisscheine druckt, der Fischereiberechtigte ist.



Gerade das begründet ja nun eine besondere Verbindung alles zu unterlassen, was auf Seiten und gegen die Interessen der zahlenden Mitglieder zu Einschränkungen bei der Ausübung der Angelei führt!


----------



## Sharpo (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Muss es das?
> So ein teil muss ja wenn genutzt, voll ausgelegt und bestimmte Abmaße haben. So da diese Maße eben aufgrund von Sog usw. nicht bestehen bleiben, wird's in Kanälen verboten ganz einfach. Klar können die was entwickeln, kann ich dir auch, ein zig Meter langen Stahlkorb mit Hühnerdraht drum der dann mit Gummiüberzogene Maschen hat, damit die Fische sich nicht verletzen.....muss man so was haben?
> 
> Ich meine wenn so ein GMS an der Angelstelle vorbei kommt, bewegen sich sogar die ins Wasser versenkten Fahrräder am Grund, das wird den Fischen in einem dann zusammen gefalteten Setzkescher erst recht nicht gefallen...



 In vielen Bereichen des Kanals im Ruhrgebiet (Strecke LFV Westfalen und Lippe) gibt es Zonen in dem sich diese Strömung vom Schiffsverkehr gar nicht bemerkbar macht. Desweiteren sind Teile des Kanals am Wochenende extrem niedrig frequentiert.

Auch ist es so das es derzeit keinen Nachweis einer Schädigung bei Strömung etc. gibt. In den Niederlanden werden seit jahren Setzkescher im Strom eingesetzt. 
Es konnte bis jetzt kein Schaden an Fischen festgestellt werden.

Es gibt Richtlinien/ Empfehlungen für den Setzkeschereinsatz und daran hält sich der grösste Teil der Angler.

Und was ganz einfach vergessen wird, die Fische leben seit jahrzehnten mit der Strömung und den Schiffsverkehr. Nun soll es denen auf Grund eines Setzkescher nicht gefallen?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Auch ist es so das es derzeit keinen Nachweis einer Schädigung bei Strömung etc. gibt. In den Niederlanden werden seit jahren Setzkescher im Strom eingesetzt.
> Es konnte bis jetzt kein Schaden an Fischen festgestellt werden.



Möglichkeit A

NL Fische sind robuster


Möglichkeit B

Der NL Verband ist und handelt  schlichtweg intelligenter als die teutonischen Leistungsverweigerer


----------



## kati48268 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*

PS & OT:

Das Aanglerboard - das Forum mit den anonymen Raufbolden, wo der Ton doch so unterirdisch ist.
Das kennt man ja, diesen Vorwurf.

Man genieße mal die Kommentare der Facebook'ler, besonders die Antworten auf Kommentare.
Vollkommen egal von welcher Seite, pro od. contra Setzkescherverbot, das ist wie das Öffnen einer untersten Schublade.

Da lob ich mir doch unser Board der umfänglichen Informationen! 


kati48268 schrieb:


> Da die Printmedien hier immer fleissig mitlesen und schauen, was grad so Thema ist und wird, nun auch auf Fratzebuch:
> https://www.facebook.com/BlinkerMagazin


----------



## ronram (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> PS & OT:
> 
> Das Aanglerboard - das Forum mit den anonymen Raufbolden, wo der Ton doch so unterirdisch ist.
> Das kennt man ja, diesen Vorwurf.
> ...




Da sprichst du wahre Worte.
Ich verfolge die FB-Kommentare auf AB-Posting auch und bin i.d.R. zutiefst erschüttert, dass man sich nicht in Grund und Boden schämt sich derart niveaulos im öffentlichen Raum zu präsentieren.

Vielleicht sind es doch nicht die Verbände, die das Angeln in Deutschland zu Grabe tragen, sondern die extrem lauten Radikalen bei FB.  
Potential sehe ich da auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*

Ich achte ja drauf, dass hier ich derjenige mit dem tiefsten Niveau bin.
Und alle anderen sich benehmen müssen...
;-)))))

Siehe Regeln Nettiquette etc..


----------



## ronram (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich achte ja drauf, dass hier ich derjenige mit dem tiefsten Niveau bin.
> Und alle anderen sich benehmen müssen...
> ;-)))))
> 
> Siehe Regeln Nettiquette etc..




Ach, ich glaube eigentlich, dass diejenigen FB'ler, die dort in den Kommentaren die Sau raus lassen, sich hier im AB nicht lange halten. 

Unterschätzen würde ich sie jedoch nicht. Sind ja nicht wenige. Und leise sind sie auch nicht. 
Irgendwann werden die Richtigen (bzw. die Falschen) auf sie aufmerksam und man muss kein Genie sein um das im Sinne der eigenen anglerfeindlichen Interessen auszunutzen.

Die FB-Radikalen können durchaus als Brandbeschleuniger für die Feuerspielchen der Verbände wirken. :-(


----------



## Fischer am Inn (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*

Hallo miteinander



ronram schrieb:


> Die FB-Radikalen können durchaus als Brandbeschleuniger für die Feuerspielchen der Verbände wirken. :-(



Da irrst Du gewaltig. Die Verbandsmenschen sind im Grunde gutmütige ältere Herren, die von der Aufgabe überfordert sind. 
Pöbelnde Angler sind nicht Brandbeschleuniger in den Händen der Verbandsfunktionäre sondern Dispositionsmasse in den Händen von "Machern" (um es neutral auszudrücken).

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## kati48268 (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*

Da bsind wir ausnahmsweise mal einer Meinung 
und wenn man die Anglersache da raus nimmt, gilt das auch ganz allgemein.


Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Pöbelnde ... sind nicht Brandbeschleuniger in den Händen ... sondern Dispositionsmasse in den Händen von "Machern" (um es neutral auszudrücken).



Aber nun genug OT.

Wenn man den medialen Verlauf des Ssetzkescherverbots betrachtet, scheint die Meldung längst noch nicht bei allen Betroffenen bekannt zu sein.

Ich bitte darum, dass wenn ihr Mitglied in einem LFV-Verein seid (oder sonstige Kanalkartennutzer; die Jahreskarten können ja auch Mitglieder "befreundeter Verbände" beziehen),
*stosst doch bei euren Vorständen mal Bescheid und fordert ggfs. Widerspruch durch den Verein ein.*


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*

Hab mir die Blinker FB Kommentare gerade mal angetan [emoji21] 


Sind dt.Angler echt so plemplem?

Motto "Ich bin 20 Jahre ohne Setzkescher ausgekommen ergo hat das auch für andere zu gelten"

Beim Thema Toleranz in der Schule gefehlt oder bereits damals schon stur auf der ICH Schiene gefahren?

Denen wünsche ich möglichst flott, bis die Schwarte kracht, weitere Verbote an den Hals.

Auf das dann auch ihre scheinheilige Besserangelei wohlverdient(!) den Bach runter geht.

Die anderen Gängelungstreuen Trittbrettfahrer wiegen sich damit in Sicherheit, indem brav auf den toitschen Tierschutzzug aufgesprungen wird

Die haben zum einen anscheinend das falsche Hobby und sollten doch lieber auf töpfern oder Ikebana umschwenken und andererseits nicht einmal bemerken, das sie mit ihrem naiven Ponyhof Tierschutzblabla,bereits den nächsten vorauseilenden und vollkommen überflüssigen Spatenstich für weitere Rückschritte gesetzt haben.

Mit solchen Fraktionen möchte ich lieber nicht an einem Tisch sitzen,geschweige aus einer Schüssel futtern.

Die vergiften dich glatt um ihren eigenen Hintern in Sicherheit bringen zu können.


----------



## Sharpo (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Hab mir die Blinker FB Kommentare gerade mal angetan [emoji21]
> 
> 
> Sind dt.Angler echt so plemplem?
> ...



Ich erinnere an meine 90% These / Behauptung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*

Mir is wurscht was bei denen ist. 
Hier sind wir hier...
Danke ...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Da irrst Du gewaltig. Die Verbandsmenschen sind im Grunde gutmütige ältere Herren, die von der Aufgabe überfordert sind


Senilen Senioren könnte man einiges nachsehen..btw,was haben überforderte Herren da überhaupt zu suchen?

Beim hiesigen Setzkescherverbot haben die sich schlichtweg und überflüssig zum Lakaien von Minister Remmel gemacht.Der lacht sich 'nen Ast bei so einer  Truppe.

Statt Anglern ans Bein zu pinkeln, sollten die lieber mal auf die anstehende Novellierung/ökolog.
Ausrichtung der NRW Gesetze achten.

Wahrscheinlich auch längst verpennt?

Immer hübsch verbiegen lassen.
Wie eine Weide im Wind..

Nur merken die nicht,das 'ne echte Weide erfolgreich Stürmen trotzt,
während dieser Verband beim kleinsten Lüftchen wie ein Bonsai im Topf umkippt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wohl eher zum Schutz der Angler vor Anzeigen.



Jau. Und man sollte das Autofahren verbieten, damit keiner mehr ein Knöllchen bekommt.:q



ronram schrieb:


> Wieso buckelt man denn vor der Wasserschutzpolizei, anstatt dagegen Stellung zu beziehen .....



Na, die Damen und Herren von der Wapo sind auch nur Menschen. Da gibt es ne ganze Menge intelligente Leute drunter. Natürlich auch militante Veganer, Petaner und sonstiges privatgeistig nicht höheren Ansprüchen genügendes Klientel. Und wenn die dann die einfache Möglichkeit einer Anzeige haben, nutzen die das. Man buckelt ergo nicht vor der Wapo an sich, sondern vor einigen Querschlägern in deren Diensten.



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Muss es das?
> So ein teil muss ja wenn genutzt, voll ausgelegt und bestimmte Abmaße haben. So da diese Maße eben aufgrund von Sog usw. nicht bestehen bleiben, wird's in Kanälen verboten ganz einfach. Klar können die was entwickeln, kann ich dir auch, ein zig Meter langen Stahlkorb mit Hühnerdraht drum der dann mit Gummiüberzogene Maschen hat, damit die Fische sich nicht verletzen.....muss man so was haben?
> 
> Ich meine wenn so ein GMS an der Angelstelle vorbei kommt, bewegen sich sogar die ins Wasser versenkten Fahrräder am Grund, das wird den Fischen in einem dann zusammen gefalteten Setzkescher erst recht nicht gefallen...



Ich stelle fest dass Du nicht weiß, wie man einen Setzkescher stabil auslegt. Dann sollte er auch verboten werden. Für Dich zumindest.



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Sind dt.Angler echt so plemplem?



Ja!

Ich bin hier schonmal sanft ermahnt worden, weil ich das Groß der Deutschen Angler als der bildungsresistenten Unterschicht angehörig beschrieben habe.
Vermutlich würde das auch geschehen, wenn ich das Angeln in Deutschland als vornehmliches Proletenhobby bezeichne, darum verkneife ich mir das. 
Jedoch sind die Anzeichen für Leben unterhalb des intellektuellen Existenzminimums nicht zu leugnen.


----------



## phirania (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*

In unserer Digitalen Welt,gräbt der Angler sein eigenes Grab....
Es gibt Gönner und Neider.
Und der Ruf nach neuen Gesetzen wird immer lauter je mehr an die Öffentlichkeit gerät.
Denn im Netzwerk der Medien,lauern genug Gefahren die uns Anglern immer mehr Verbote bringen.
Ich muß dazu sagen,in meinen mehr als 50  jahren die ich nun angeln gehe hatte ich nur ein Ziel.
Einfach nur in Ruhe angeln gehen...
Nun denn,das sehe so langsam in Gefahr.

*R.I.P*.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*

Interessant finde ich die Frage, wer der Fischereiverband überhaupt ist und wer dort die Beschlüsse fasst. Die Mitglieder per Abstimmung, wie es eigentlich sein müsste? 
Oder wie in der großen Politik, wo der Wähler sicherheitshalber erst gar nicht gefragt wird, da eh dumm?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*

Zweiteres - der GF hat ja wohl studiert und kann den Anglern sagen, wie es zu gehen hat.
Warum da vorher nachfragen?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Warum da vorher nachfragen?



Damit eben genau so etwas möglicherweise nicht passiert z.B.?


----------



## Sharpo (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*

Die hätten es doch eh abgenickt.

Warum also die Mitglieder fragen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*

kannste recht haben, die nicken da ja wohl jede Sche.. ab...

Allerdings werden sie weder vom Verband informiert, noch informieren sie sich selber (im DAFV bleiben z. B.) ...


So wünschen sich der GF und der Präsi unter ihm ihre Untertanen - demokratisch getarnt ;-))))


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Allerdings werden sie weder vom Verband informiert



Das kommt noch.

Wird dann als Westf.Frieden anno 2016 verkauft [emoji3] 

Um des lieben Friedens willen(nicht das man wohlmöglich für eine PRO Setzkescher Regelung arbeiten und kämpfen muss) lieber bequeme
Friedensgeschenke an die Gegenparteien verteilen.


----------



## JonnyBannana (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*

Ernsthaft, warum sollte man nen Setzkescher heutzutage ausser bei Hegefischen noch sinnvoll nutzen können?

Ich fänd es zwar auch sinnvoll, vorallem für Köfis, aber die Sache mit den Kanälen und der Schifffahrt ist ein Punkt, den man nicht wegdiskutieren kann. Wenn ich bei uns im Kanal schaue geht die Steinpackung relativ flach bis zur Fahrrinne - da macht der Setzkescher echt keinen Sinn, kommt da ein Schubverband, liegt der parallel zum Ufer. An der Spundwand sicher ok, aber halt nicht überall. Und wenn man sich dann auch noch ansieht, wie viel Fisch teilweise in nem Setzkescher zusammen gepfercht ist geht das durchaus klar mit dem Verbot - viel Fisch auf engem Raum und dann noch teilweise starker Strömungsdruck durch Schiffe - ich kanns teilweise nachvollziehen, bin aber auch mehr der Fan von direktem C+R oder ab in die Kühlbox, der Sinn warum ich  "Unmengen von Fisch im Kescher hältern soll erschliesst sich mir nämlich nicht wirklich - Hegefischen mal ausgenommen. Die Kühlbox hat im Sommer dann auch noch den positiven Nebeneffekt, dass Maden Würmer und Co im Sommer frisch bleiben..... 

Ich finde es aber persönlich auch viel schlimmer, dass ich in NRW keine lebenden Köfis mitführen darf


----------



## rheinfischer70 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*

Wie sinnvoll der Setzkescher ist, hängt vom Individualfall ab. Z.B. möchte ich Rotaugen am Abend verwerten, was aber erst ab einer Mindestzahl sinnig ist. Wenn diese nicht erreicht wird, geht's zurück.
Warum muss immer alles verboten werden, weil irgendwelchen Leuten der Sinn nicht einfällt.

Dann ist es auch sinnvoll, Angeln an sich zu verbieten, da ineffektiv und ohne wirklich hegerischem Effekt. Wer Fisch haben will, geht in den Supermarkt und wer Natur genießen will, kann's beim Spaziergang haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Dann ist es auch sinnvoll, Angeln an sich zu verbieten, da ineffektiv und ohne wirklich hegerischem Effekt. Wer Fisch haben will, geht in den Supermarkt und wer Natur genießen will, kann's beim Spaziergang haben.


Das ist das Endziel der spendensammelnden Schützerindsutrie und deren parlamentarischen Arm, den GRÜNEN...

Und Verbände wie Westfalen-Lippe geben denen gerne recht, weil sie meinen sie würden dann als "gute" Angler dastehen und so würden Angler in den Verband gezwungen, wenn sie noch angeln wollen. 

Und weil die nicht begreifen, dass bei einer Salami am Ende auch die letzte Scheibe gefressen wird und man schon die Anfänge bekämpfen muss


----------



## Sharpo (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*

Wir haben keine schubverbände. 
Soviel Wasser wird bei uns nicht verdrängt.

Auch ist die Strömung minimal. 

Und vielen althäfenn nicht mal vorhanden.
Wieviel kühlboxen willst du an heissen Tagen mitnehmen?

Du hast aber ein wenig Recht. Hegefischen ...Gemeinschaftsfischen ...frisch halten bei heissen Temperaturen und selektive Entnahme. 

Aber darum geht es nicht.

Die aktuelle Regelung war absolut ausreichend. Da  muss man nicht als LfV den Anglern weitere knüppel zwischen die Beinen werfen.

Der LFV schreibt selber ...kann zur Anzeige führen.

Ich denke dies sollte man den Anglern überlassen und diese nicht bevormunden.


Jetzt kann ich nicht mal meine Pulle Bier im Kanal kühlen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*



JonnyBannana schrieb:


> Ich finde es aber persönlich auch viel schlimmer, dass ich in NRW keine lebenden Köfis mitführen darf



Siehste..merkste was?

Mir persönlich geht JEDE  Verschlechterung auf die Nerven.

Und zwar ungeachtet davon,ob ich die verbotene Methode selbst praktiziere/befürworte oder nicht.

Ich wurde nie dazu gezwungen Lebend Köfis und Setzkescher zu nutzen oder Nachts fischen zu gehen.

Wer wollte,durfte aber.

Nennt sich individuelle Entscheidungsfreiheit.

Wenn wir anfangen über die Gründe anderer zu befinden,können wir gleich einpacken.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Z.B. möchte ich Rotaugen am Abend verwerten, was aber erst ab einer Mindestzahl sinnig ist. Wenn diese nicht erreicht wird, geht's zurück.



Inoffiziell ist das natürlich ein valides Argument. Wendet man es offiziell in Debatten pro Setzkescher an, fliegt einem das mit Hinweis auf das Tierschutzgesetz um die Ohren, weil unnötiges Hältern (im Falle späteren Zurücksetzens) in Deutschland  als Stressfaktor, sprich Tierquälerei, ausgelegt wird.

Die ganze Debatte ist in Deutschland mittlerweile einfach bekloppt (und es wird immer schlimmer).


----------



## JonnyBannana (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Wie sinnvoll der Setzkescher ist, hängt vom Individualfall ab. Z.B. möchte ich Rotaugen am Abend verwerten, was aber erst ab einer Mindestzahl sinnig ist. Wenn diese nicht erreicht wird, geht's zurück.
> Warum muss immer alles verboten werden, weil irgendwelchen Leuten der Sinn nicht einfällt.



Genau das und evtl das Hältern von Köfis sind für mich eigentlich die einzigen sinnvollen Gründe für nen Setzkescher. Da ich in NRW aber leider keine Lebenden Köfis mitführen darf ist das Setzkescherverbot für mich eh obsolet



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Siehste..merkste was?
> 
> Mir persönlich geht JEDE  Verschlechterung auf die Nerven.
> 
> ...


Ich finde das verbot nachauf deine Argumente gemünzt ist ne Verbesserung - Verbot, wers trotzdem macht bekommt eins auf den Sack - richtig so

und du hast mich mit den lebenden köfis falsch verstanden - ich darf laut fischereiverordnung nrw nicht mit am wasser haben, da muss ich direkt alles abknüppeln.
(2) Lebende Köderfische dürfen nicht mitgeführt und nicht zum Fang von Fischen verwendet
werden.

Als beisspiel, bei uns ist die entnahme von 10 Köfis pro angeltag erlaubt, im normalfall pack ich die in nen eimer mit pumpe oder halt nen setzkescher und setz die, die ich nicht brauche wieder zurück, ist aber doppelt verboten, da soweit ich das auf dem schirm habe hältern zwar erlaubt ist, aber gehälterte fische nicht in das gewässer zurück gesetzt werden dürfen, in dem sie gefangen wurden und lebende köfis nicht am wasser mitgeführt werden dürfen. alles hirnrissig, aber ein konsequenter schritt hin zum setzkescherverbot(an kanälen). hegefischen, die ja meistens halbwegs ordentlich organisiert sind sind nicht betroffen, ergo für mich nur das problem mit dem köfi anlnüppel und der entscheidung, ob es sinn macht nen fisch mitzunehmen und auf weiteren fangerfolg zu hoffen 



Sharpo schrieb:


> Die aktuelle Regelung war absolut ausreichend. Da  muss man nicht als LfV den Anglern weitere knüppel zwischen die Beinen werfen.
> 
> Der LFV schreibt selber ...kann zur Anzeige führen.
> 
> ...



lies dir mal die vorschriften durch.
meistens steht da sinngemäß, hältern erlaubt, aber zurücksetzen nicht in das gewässer, wo die fische gefangen wurden im zusammenhang mit nem setzkescher. 

aber es gibt halt zu viele schwarze schafe, letztens am see wieder wen mit 3 hechten in nem setzkescher aus opaszeiten getroffen - die unverbesserlichen idioten, die sich an keine regeln halten machen uns das hobby kapput. und da finde ich das verbot super - ists verboten und nutzt man es bekommt man das, was man verdient, benimmt man sich hat man ja nichts zu befürchten, muss sich halt nur etwas einschränken 

2 kühlboxen - 1 fürs bier, 1 für fisch und ist die bierbox leer hat man platz für mehr fisch


----------



## Sharpo (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*

Sorry, aber das zurück setzen der Fische welche im setzkescher sind ist nicht verboten. In nrw gibt es keine Verordnung oder Gesetz welches dies verbietet.

Nochmal. Der LFV schreibt selber kann  zur Anzeige führen. Kann!!
Und aus dem kann  macht er nun ein Verbot für seine Gewässer Kanal.

In  nrw wurde in der Vergangenheit mehrfach am kanaL der setzkescher eingesetzt. Anzeige? Verurteilung wegen Tierquälerei? 
Ich kenne keine. 
Und ich kenne eine menge angler welchen diesen einsetzen....am kanal.

Schwarze Schafe?  Ach Gott jetzt geht das los. Also doch angeln verbieten. Gibt ja schwarze Schafe. 
Dann sollte man auch das Auto fahren verbieten. Zu viele schwarze Schafe.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*



JonnyBannana schrieb:


> Genau das und evtl das Hältern von Köfis sind für mich eigentlich die einzigen sinnvollen Gründe für nen Setzkescher. Da ich in NRW aber leider keine Lebenden Köfis mitführen darf ist das Setzkescherverbot für mich eh obsolet



Nochmal,was für DICH kein Grund ist,kann und darf für andere sehr wohl einer sein.

Wenn dich Grund X oder Y stört,
einfach nicht selbst praktizieren.

Zu einfach?

Wer Verbote beklatscht,sollte sich nicht beschweren,wenn die nächste Einschränkung die eigene Art der Angelei betrifft.

@Sharpo
Deine These,du weisst schon..mea culpa,du hast ins Schwarze getroffen.


----------



## Sharpo (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*

Ohne Zweifel,  man kann dem Setzkescher kritisch gegenüber stehen. Aber genauso auch dem nachtangeln, Uferböschung zertreten, angeln in Naturschutzgebiete, Anführern usw usw. 

Aber warum wird in anderen Ländern der setzkescher nicht so strittig gesehen?


----------



## Sharpo (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*

Die Gemeinschaftsfischen im Ruhrgebiet werden jetzt zur Abknüppel Orgie oder werden komplett eingestellt. Wenn die Angler jetzt ehrlich sind l....jeder zweite  angler entsorgt  die Fische im Container. Erzählt dir aber keiner.
Es darf  ja nicht sein was nicht sein darf.


----------



## Laichzeit (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Aber warum wird in anderen Ländern der Setzkescher nicht so strittig gesehen?



Den Naturschutzgedanken gibt es in anderen Ländern genau so, Unterschied zu Deutschland ist, dass hier der Tierschutz eher im Vordergrund steht.

Der Setzkescher ist zudem in Verruf weil es vielen Nicht-Nutzern egal ist oder damit nur ihren biertrinkenden Opa als Angler vom Uralt-Schlag in Verbindung bringen.
Das Teil hat bei vielen einfach keinen guten Ruf, die Doppel-Moral von FC-Vorfach auf Hecht und Lipgrip ist da meistens Wurst.


----------



## Sharpo (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Den Naturschutzgedanken gibt es in anderen Ländern genau so, Unterschied zu Deutschland ist, dass hier der Tierschutz eher im Vordergrund steht.
> 
> Der Setzkescher ist zudem in Verruf weil es vielen Nicht-Nutzern egal ist oder damit nur ihren biertrinkenden Opa als Angler vom Uralt-Schlag in Verbindung bringen.
> Das Teil hat bei vielen einfach keinen guten Ruf, die Doppel-Moral von FC-Vorfach auf Hecht und Lipgrip ist da meistens Wurst.



Ich frage mich aber was machen die Nicht- Nutzer?
Ich sags Dir. Abknüppeln und zu Hause in der Tonne entsorgen.
Kein Angler wird sich ein Rotauge/ rotfeder oder Brasse wirklich antun.
ich habe schon einige Gemeinschaftsfischen im Verein..in Vereinen mitgemacht.
Nach dem Angeln geht das Getuschel los: Willst Du meine Fische haben? Oder Du? Nein? Okay...hmmmm...meine Frau erschlägt mich.  

Ich weiss wo die Fische landen.

Mit dem Setzkescher wären viele viele Fische noch am Leben und nicht in der Mülltonne.

England und die Niederlande haben auch ein sehr strenges Tierschutzgesetz.
Mit Ausnahmen..


----------



## Jose (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> ...Wenn die Angler jetzt ehrlich sind l....jeder zweite  angler entsorgt  die Fische im Container...




was du alles weißt...


----------



## Sharpo (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*



Jose schrieb:


> was du alles weißt...



Muss Dir ja nicht passen.
Angelst Du im Ruhrgebiet auf Weissfische?
Von  Bonn sind es ja schon einige Kilometer bis in den Pott.

Ich spreche vom Ruhrgebiet und Kanal...von der Verbandsstrecke.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*

So kenn ichs auch bei uns, dass bei Wett- ääähhh HEgeangeln mit Abknüppelpflicht nachher Weissfisch entsorgt wird, ist nicht nur bei euch so..

In Brandenburg füttern die sogar Biogasanlagen damit (haben wir schon mal berichtet)........


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So kenn ichs auch bei uns, dass bei Wett- ääähhh HEgeangeln mit Abknüppelpflicht nachher Weissfisch entsorgt wird, ist nicht nur bei euch so..



Wieso wird man das Gefühl nicht los,das Mensch und Tier in den 80ern mit WETTangeln,Setz-
keschern und intelligenterer Tierschutzauslegung besser dran waren?


----------



## Carsten_ (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*

Ist ja unglaublich, der Interessenverband der Angler erlässt ein Setzkescherverbot weil die Polizei das bisher nicht rechtsicher verfolgen konnte? Ich glaube es hackt...
 ...und der ADAC betreibt demnächst Politik damit der Sprit endlich mal wieder ordentlich teuer wird, sagen wir mindestens 3,- der Liter sollten doch drin sein.

 Da hätte man ja nicht die eigenen Mitglieder schützen können indem man eindeutig Stellung pro Setzkescher bezieht damit die Polizei die Setzkescher-Nutzer, der ja prinzipiell erlaubt ist, eben nicht belangen kann?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*



Carsten_ schrieb:


> der Interessenverband



DER war gut [emoji6]


----------



## rheinfischer70 (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*

Das nächste Verbot ist Anfüttern wg. Nährstoffeintrag. Dann Kunstköder wg. Weichmacher und Bleieinträgen. Dann der tote Köderfisch, es könnten leicht Krankheiten eingeschleppt werde. Zum Schluss wird Nachtangeln verboten, weil sonst keiner das alles kontrollieren kann.
Habe ich noch etwas vergessen?


----------



## smithie (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Habe ich noch etwas vergessen?


Angeln, weil man eh keinen der verseuchten Fische essen kann... |kopfkrat


----------



## Carsten_ (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*

ja demnächst darf man dann biologisch abbaubare Hanffaser ins Wasser halten in der Hoffnung das Wasserflöhe dran hängen bleiben


----------



## Deep Down (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Das nächste Verbot ist Anfüttern wg. Nährstoffeintrag. Dann Kunstköder wg. Weichmacher und Bleieinträgen. Dann der tote Köderfisch, es könnten leicht Krankheiten eingeschleppt werde. *Zum Schluss wird Nachtangeln verboten,* weil sonst keiner das alles kontrollieren kann.
> Habe ich noch etwas vergessen?



In Baden-Württemberg ist der Schluss mit Angeln schon erreicht!


----------



## kati48268 (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*

Mein Verein hat nun schriftlich Protest eingelegt;
- gegen das Zustandekommen des Verbots wie aus dem Nichts ohne Beteiligung oder auch nur Information der Vereine
- natürlich gegen das Verbot an sich
- gegen die ganze Zielrichtung; ein Verband hat Anglerinteressen zu vertreten und nicht das genaue Gegenteil zu tun.

Auch haben wir das Thema auf die nächste Ebene, den Fischereiverband NRW, gehoben.

*Ich hoffe, dass dies auch andere 
im LFV Westfalen und Lippe organisierte Vereine 
getan haben 
oder noch dabei sind.
*
*Oder 
-weil die ganze Geschichte immer noch sehr unbekannt ist-
jeder von euch, wenn betroffen, 
seinem Vereinsvorstand mit der Geschichte auf die Füsse steigt, 
damit eine Reaktion beim LFV ankommt.
*

Gerüchteküche:
Man hört, dass selbst verbandsintern doch einige überrascht waren. Anscheinend ist es (mal wieder) ein ziemlicher Alleingang einzelner Personen gewesen...


----------



## Deep Down (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*

Klasse! #6


----------



## kati48268 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*

Reaktion des LFVs auf die Empörung:
https://lfv-westfalen.de/content/aktuelles/setzkescherverbot.php
https://www.facebook.com/Landesfischereiverband-Westfalen-und-Lippe-eV-139705909442093/?fref=nf


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag August

*Landesverband Westfalen -Lippe will Anglern "Denkzettel" verpassen​*Kommentar



kati48268 schrieb:


> Reaktion des LFVs auf die Empörung:
> https://lfv-westfalen.de/content/aktuelles/setzkescherverbot.php
> https://www.facebook.com/Landesfischereiverband-Westfalen-und-Lippe-eV-139705909442093/?fref=nf



Auf gut Deutsch:
Dre.......................................

Schreiben die doch glatt, (sie LEBEN vom Geld der Angler!!!!! Sie sind Angestellte der Angler!!!!), dass ein Verbot statt einer Empfehlung auch deren Fischereiaufseher (in dem Falle wohl eher Verbandsblockwarte!!) in die Lage versetzen würde, um tätig zu werden und schlimmstenfalls den Erlaubnisschein einzuziehen. 
*Diese Maßnahme soll als Denkzettel verstanden werden *und wäre als milde zu bewerten, es könne ja auch zu einem Strafverfahren kommen..

*Was sind das denn für überhebliche und arrogante Heinis im Verband, die hier meinen mit ihren  Blockwarten Anglern Denkzettel verpassen zu können???

GEHTS ÜBERHAUPT NOCH???*

Was hat der Verband sich da überhaupt einzumischen???

Das ist Sache des Anglers, ebenso wie die Folgen in einem Verfahren...

Und ob das vom Präsi oder vom Geschäftsführer kommt:
Wer meint Anglern Denkzettel verpassen zu müssen, hat in einem Verband als Dienstleister für Angler und von Angeln bezahlt, schlicht aber rein gar nicht zu suchen - *ausser das Weite!!!*

Das dafür schnellstens!!!

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*

Die gesamte Argumentationskette ist schlicht unglaublich. Ich will hier gar nicht auf Einzelheiten eingehen (von Drill und Hakenlösen geschwächte Fische, Denkzettel an Angler etc.)

Statt sich auf die Seite der Angler zu stellen, arbeitet man gegen sie.

Wenn die entsprechenden Verbandsmitglieder sich das gefallen lassen, selber schuld. Aus meiner Gesicht gehören die verantwortlichen Personen schnellstens abgewählt, da sie offen gegen die Interessen ihrer Mitglieder arbeiten.


----------



## Fr33 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*

Ich hab nicht alles hierzu mitbekommen - aber hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass der Initiator hier die WaPo ist? Die sind der "Meinung" dass Wellenschlag und Strömung die Fische schädigen...... haben die dazu einen Beweis? Ist das gerichtlich festgestellt worden? Es gibt m.M extra Anweisungen wie ein Setzkescher beschaffen sein muss und wie er vor Wellenschlag etc. auszurichten ist.....

 Nur weil die WaPo der Meinung ist, dass es für die Fische nicht gut ist, wird dem Bewirtschafter Nahe gelegt, seine Mitglieder zu gängeln und generell Setzkescher zu verbieten?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*

Dass gerade dieser Verband zu den treusten Unterstützern des DAFV gehört (neben LSFV-SH, Weser-Ems etc.), das zeigt schon, was uns da alles noch erwarten wird in Zukunft - von den Anglerfeinden in den Landesverbänden wie im Bundesverband...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht alles hierzu mitbekommen - aber hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass der Initiator hier die WaPo ist? Die sind der "Meinung" dass Wellenschlag und Strömung die Fische schädigen...... haben die dazu einen Beweis? Ist das gerichtlich festgestellt worden? Es gibt m.M extra Anweisungen wie ein Setzkescher beschaffen sein muss und wie er vor Wellenschlag etc. auszurichten ist.....
> 
> Nur weil die WaPo der Meinung ist, dass es für die Fische nicht gut ist, wird dem Bewirtschafter Nahe gelegt, seine Mitglieder zu gängeln und generell Setzkescher zu verbieten?



Nein, der Initiator ist der Verband, weil die WaPo gegen Angler Anzeigen wegen Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz durch Nutzung von Setzkeschern in den Kanälen gestellt hat.

Der Verband hat sich auf die Seite der WaPo gestellt. Er hätte sich genau so gut auf die Seite der Angler stellen und sie ggf. vor Gericht unterstützen können. Der Verband selbst ist offensichtlich der Meinung, dass die WaPo mit den Anzeigen richtig gehandelt hat (siehe den seitens des Verbands auf FaceBook verlinkten Kommentar. Durch Drill und Hakenlösung geschwächte Fische müssen geschützt werden |bigeyes).


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*

Blutdruck.....................


----------



## Deep Down (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*



Fr33 schrieb:


> I
> Nur weil die WaPo der Meinung ist, dass es für die Fische nicht gut ist, wird dem Bewirtschafter Nahe gelegt, seine Mitglieder zu gängeln und generell Setzkescher zu verbieten?




Da steht nichts, dass es dem Verband als Pächter nahegelegt worden ist, ein Verbot auszusprechen. 

Das macht der Verband von sich aus, um auf der Grundlage eines generellen Verbot nun selbst seinen Mitgliedern einen  "Denkzettel" verpassen zu können.

Was für eine herablassend arrogante Formulierung und Gesinnung kommt da eigentlich in dieser Äußerung zum Vorschein?

Mal hinsichtlich des Denkzettels zu dem etwas weiter denken:
Es muss somit, anders als im Strafrecht, nicht mal mehr tatsächlich ein Verstoß gegen das TierschutzG vorliegen, um das Verhalten seiner Mitglieder/Angler zu maßregeln.
Für eine Bestrafung (Denkzettel) reicht jetzt bereits die bloße Verwendung des Setzkeschers aus! 

Im Strafrecht müsste hingegen überhaupt erst einmal bewiesen werden, ob denn bei Verwendung des Setzkeschers im konkreten Fall tatsächlich ein Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz vorliegt.
Ein bloßes verbandliches Setzkescherverbot reicht dafür nicht aus. 
Es ist zu erwarten, dass Strafverfahren daher wohl überwiegend eingestellt oder gegen Zahlung einer geringen Geldauflage eingestellt werden. 

Deshalb zieht auch nicht die verharmlosende Darstellung der möglichen Folgen als "Denkzettel" gegenüber den Voraussetzungen und Folgen eines Strafverfahrens.

Und wie sieht denn eine Strafe als "Denkzettel" aus? Mindestens sicherlich in Gestalt einer mehrmonatigen Angelsperre! 
Nochmals: Ohne das ein Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz überhaupt vorliegen muss!

Damit wird ein Verhalten "kriminalisiert" das nicht per se strafbar ist!

Das versteht man dort als Fürsorge? RESPEKT!!!!! 

Im Ergebnis ist der "Denkzettel" damit nicht etwa ein Weniger gegenüber einem Strafverfahren, sondern aufgrund der Voraussetzungen auf der Auslösungsebene und der sich daran anschließenden Folgen tatsächlich sogar ein Mehr.

Lasst Euch nicht für dumm verkaufen!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Er hätte sich genau so gut auf die Seite der Angler stellen und sie ggf. vor Gericht unterstützen können.



Nicht können..MÜSSEN

Rechtssicherheit schaffen und zwar PRO Angler und damit auch PRO Setzkescher.

Das Verbot an sich ist schon gaga..die Begründung der Truppe,setzt dem ganzen aber noch die argumentative Narrenkappe auf.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*

Ich glaube ich muss hier bald meinen Account löschen, sonst erleide ich in kürze einen Herzinfarkt...

Das ist unglaublich, oder? Da denkst Du, man hat alles an Anglerfeindlichkeit erlebt und die hauen noch einen raus- immer stärker gegen die Angler, die den Dreck auch noch bezahlen. 

Ob die intern eine Wette laufen haben, dass sie es schaffen unser Hobby bis Jahresende in ganz Deutschland zu verbieten oder uns zumindest den Spaß zu nehmen?

Hat uns Angler über Jahre der Nabu und der BUND unterwandert und wir haben es nicht gemerkt? 

Ich fass es nicht!

Da finde ich Biertische auf der Landesgartenschau ja schon einen richtigen Schritt nach vorne- zumindest im Verhältnis mit anderen Maßnahmen. Da wird der Angler nur schlecht in der Öffentlichkeit dargestellt, hier hingegen öffentlich vorgeführt und gesteinigt!

Was geht in den Köpfen von diesen Naturschützern in den Angelverbänden eigentlich vor? Ich habe bewusst Köpfe und nicht Gehirne geschrieben...


----------



## gründler (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Hat uns Angler über Jahre der Nabu und der BUND & Petra unterwandert und wir haben es nicht gemerkt?
> 
> ...


 

Petra haste vergessen.

Unterwandert ?   |rolleyes   Ich empfehle jeden der mag mal zu forschen wer wo mit wem usw...das fängt ganz unten beim Verein an und geht hoch bis zum obersten König der Könige bezw.Königinen....  



#h


----------



## ulli1958m (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*

Es geht in mein kleines Hirn nicht rein das sich ein Verband  soooo _*gegen*_ die Angler stellt. #q#q#q

Hoffe nur das es mittelfristig Lösungen gibt wie man solche Verbände in den Ruin treibt bzw. durch neue Institutionen ersetzen kann und zwar in Form _*"PRO Angler"*_

Vielleicht sollten wir aber auch mal den _*Mail-Briefkasten vom Landesfischereiverband *__*Westfalen und Lippe e.V. stürmen*_ und unsere Meinung über deren "Arbeit" kundtun, damit die mal ein bissel aus dem Schlaf gerissen werden |motz:|krach:


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*

Die organisierten Angelfischer in NRW haben (wie bei uns auch in B-W mit dem LFV, oder in SH der LSFV, oder in NDS bei Weser-Ems) eben die anglerfeindlichen Verbände, die sie verdienen..

Wir warnen und schreiben uns seit Jahren die Finger wund, die wählen immer wieder die gleichen Leute..

Hat immer noch was von Kälber und Metzger...


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir aber auch mal den _*Mail-Briefkasten vom Landesfischereiverband *__*Westfalen und Lippe e.V. stürmen*_ und unsere Meinung über deren "Arbeit" kundtun, damit die mal ein bissel aus dem Schlaf gerissen werden |motz:|krach:



Hab ich schon versucht, gerade auch einen entstprechenden Kommentar auf FB hinterlassen. da kommt gar keine Antwort. Als einzelner Angler bist du für die so interessant wie eine verschimmelte Kartoffel. Ausnahme natürlich, wenn du eine ihrer unnötigen Regeln verletzt.

Wenn du dann noch in einem kleinen Verein mit 20 Männeken bist, oder in deinem Verein ein vergreister, nicht-handelnder Vorstand sitzt, bist du nahezu machtlos. Vereinsvorstand abwählen nahezu unmöglich.

Rede mal mit Anglern am Wasser, die finden das alle nicht gut, aber dann gibt es ein Schulterzucken "ist jetzt halt verboten". Funktionäre können sich auf das System verlassen, das ihnen nichts passiert.


----------



## kati48268 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*

Wir als Verein warten erst mal die offizielle Antwort ab.
Schließlich haben wir auch einiges mehr angemahnt als nur das Verbot an sich.



Meine ganz persönliche Meinung:

Ich weiß nicht, welchen Praktikanten sie an die Geschichte ran gelassen haben, schließlich steht der Verfasser nicht unter dem Text, was üblich wäre, wenn man so beginnt: 
_"Aus diesem Grund möchte ich unsere Gründe..."_
Nach wie vor sieht das SK-Verbot für mich nach einer one-man-show aus.

Der Argumentation mit der WaPo kann ich nicht folgen. 
Ihr steht nicht die Kompetenz der Legislative & Judikative zu, sondern ist ausschließlich exekutives Organ.
Was ist, wenn die WaPo ab morgen der _Meinung_ ist, Aale sollten nicht mehr geangelt werden oder die ganze Angelei ist Tierquälerei für die es keinen vernünftigen Grund gibt?
Verbietet dann der Verband das Aalangeln? Oder die Angelei komplett?

Mit der Aufseher- & Denkzettel-Nummer entgleist das Ganze dann endgültig in Absurdität.

Generell hat hier jemand _seinen Auftrag_ überhaupt nicht auf dem Schirm!
Dazu entspricht die Denkweise, Anglern, den mittelbaren Mitgliedern Denkzettel erteilen zu wollen, einer Selbstherrlichkeit, die nicht nur unfassbar ist, 
sondern auch in einem Verbandswesen (=Interessenvertretung) so was von gar nichts verloren hat.


----------



## kati48268 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*

PS: Facebook sagt, da sind 13 Kommentare, ich kann aber nur 2 sehen, egal, wie ich mir die Commentlist anzeigen lasse. |kopfkrat


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> PS: Facebook sagt, da sind 13 Kommentare, ich kann aber nur 2 sehen, egal, wie ich mir die Commentlist anzeigen lasse. |kopfkrat



Hab ich auch schon bemerkt.


----------



## ayron (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*

Auch schon gesehen.....

Der erste Post zum Setzkescherverbot ist ja auch "verschwunden".....


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*

Ich kann drei Kommentare sehen, meinen (Daniel), Peter und Marcel. Der Rest wird nicht angezeigt, sehr merkwürdig.

Naja, muss jetzt arbeiten gehen


----------



## kati48268 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*

Nun steht da "15 Kommentare", ich seh nur 3, deinen z.B. nicht.
|kopfkrat

Aber Kommentare gab es wohl auch auf andere Art,
Rundschreiben 4/16 _(da hat das Thema zumindest schon Punkt 2 erreicht, nicht wie zuvor in 3/16 irgendwo hinten)_:
_
"...hat der Text zum Setzkescherverbot zahlreiche Angler aufgerüttelt die uns teilweise mit empörten Anrufen kontaktierten..."
_
Der Rest ist dann das bereits Bekannte, 'Schutz der Angler vor Strafanzeigen,... blablabla'.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Der Rest ist dann das bereits Bekannte, 'Schutz der Angler vor Strafanzeigen,... blablabla'.



Schutz vor derart dösig argumentieren Verbänden würde mehr Sinn machen


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*

Nach meinen Infos will sich der LV hier in keinster Weise auch nur diskussionsbereit zeigen, sondern das mit dem Setzkescherverbot knallhart durchziehen.

Sie haben das wohl gegenüber WaPo und Behörden schon so kommuniziert und können nicht mehr zurück....

Wollen tun sies wohl auch nicht, lieber Anglern Denkzettel verpassen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Diese Maßnahme soll als Denkzettel verstanden werden *und wäre als milde zu bewerten, es könne ja auch zu einem Strafverfahren kommen..
> 
> *Was sind das denn für überhebliche und arrogante Heinis im Verband, die hier meinen mit ihren  Blockwarten Anglern Denkzettel verpassen zu können???
> *


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sie haben das wohl gegenüber WaPo und Behörden schon so kommuniziert und können nicht mehr zurück....



Wer's so anfängt,hatte eh nie VORWÄRTS im Sinne Pro Angler im Hirn.

Vorwärts geht nur der damit stinkend geschmierte Verbandskopf..

In die Kehrseitige Öffnung von Behörden,Politik und anderen übl.Verdächtigen !

Einfach nur erbärmlich.

Aber sowas passiert halt,wenn man Kontraproduktive Blindflieger ans Steuer wählt und sie danach auch noch weiter den Geisterfahrer auf Crashkurs spielen lässt.


----------



## ChrisSiebenNeun (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*

Jetzt mal ganz kurz. 

Warum braucht ihr einen Setzkescher? 

Der Sinn hat sich mir bisher nicht erschlossen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*

Das muss sich Dir auch nicht erschliessen..

Du musst ja keinen verwenden, wenn Du für Dich keinen Sinn drin siehst...

ABER es gibt eben Leute, die ihn verwenden wollen. 

Und da hat kein Drecksverband das zu verbieten, vor allem dann nicht, wenn es das Fischereigesetz gar nicht vorsieht..

Und darum gehts hier......



PS:
Würd ich alles verbieten lassen wollen oder da Verbote nicht bekämpfen, bei dem ich den Sinn nicht verstehe, würds aber dunkel werden ;-))))))


----------



## ChrisSiebenNeun (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*

Danke Thomas, 
Damit ist meine Frage nicht beantwortet. Zu welchem Zweck ist der gedacht? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*

Zum hältern von Fischen..


----------



## ChrisSiebenNeun (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*

Okay , danke. Mehr wollte ich doch gar nicht. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## prinz1 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*

Hallo!
Lese gerade die Angel-Woche, und was sehe ich da??????

Tatsächlich gibt es in der deutschen Angel-Zeitungs-Gesellschaft

*K R I T I K*.

Ich werd nicht mehr! Der Verfasser (ds) ist mir mal gleich symphatisch.
Es ist die Rede von nicht nachvollziehbarem Verbot des Setzkeschers.
Weiterhin wird hier in der Zeitung für jeden Leser geschrieben:

Das nach Meinung vieler Angler der LFV nicht die Interessen der Mitglieder vertritt!!!!!

Gibt es ab sofort auch von den "freundlichen" Printmedien endlich mal " Dresche" ???

Geiler Anfang. Mehr davon bitte!

der prinz




_


----------



## gründler (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*

Ja schön,aber solange die nicht so am ball bleiben und kämpfen wie Thomas und anhang und das über Jaaahre,verläuft sich das ganze nach paar Wochen im Sand und irgendwann redet keiner mehr drüber und es wird akzeptiert wie es ist.

Diese taktik fahren einige seit Jahrzehnten.

|wavey:


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*



gründler schrieb:


> Ja schön,aber solange die nicht so am ball bleiben und kämpfen wie Thomas und anhang und das über Jaaahre,verläuft sich das ganze nach paar Wochen im Sand und irgendwann redet keiner mehr drüber und es wird akzeptiert wie es ist.
> 
> Diese taktik fahren einige seit Jahrzehnten.
> 
> |wavey:



Was denn ???

Die sind doch demokratisch gewählt und vertreten den Willen Ihrer Mitglieder.


Wie damals die NSDAP, später die SED, ein gewisser Putin und jetzt ein Herr Erdogan samt Anhang. 

Alles das gleiche Gehabe.


----------



## gründler (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Was denn ???
> 
> Die sind doch demokratisch gewählt und vertreten den Willen Ihrer Mitglieder.
> 
> ...


 
Na wenigstens liest du noch mit ^^ Man vermisst die alten Worte und Auf/erzählungen manchmal......ja ich weiß...ist auch ok so und ja auch die werden irgendwann noch Wach und dann evtl. ähnlich denken.....

Gottes Mühlen mahlen langsam,aber  sie mahlen.

#h


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: LAV Westphalen und Lippe verbietet Setzkescher in Kanälen*



> Gibt es ab sofort auch von den "freundlichen" Printmedien endlich mal " Dresche" ???



Das ist dann wohl die gleiche Meldung die beim Blinker auch schon online kam:
http://www.blinker.de/angelmethoden...-lippe-verbietet-fischhaelterung-in-kanaelen/

Der Autor Dieter Schröder ist soweit ich weiß, ursprünlgich auch in der Stipper-Szene beheimatet, womöglich hat er sich deshalb der Sache angenommen. Das Warum ist aber eigentlich egal - Fakt ist, der Artikel ist klar und deutlich formuliert. Das ist gut!


----------

